# Scooter types and prices



## Kiniyeow

Can anyone give me a estimate on a popular scooter type, size and price in Chiang Mai. What to look for, look out for, new vs used etc.


----------



## Gary Pope

I got a Yamaha 135 Inovo. It was the biggest motor I could find in the conventional motor scooter. Also, if you can wait until September, I found the dealers closing out last years models and offering a 3,000 baht discount. Otherwise, I found it impossible to negotiate on a new one. I don't know if they do this every September. I paid about 52,000. Extras will include a carrier, cover and aluminum wheels, among other things you can buy at time of purchase. Price should include up to two helmets and one years of insurance. I've had good experience with the scooter after a year. Good luck.


----------

